# Spielvorstelllung: Blackjack



## erazor_mx (2. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Nachdem ich endlich, unter anderem durch die Hilfe dieses Forums, herausgefunden habe, wie man .jar sammt Bilder exportieren kann, wollte ich hier mal mein erstes GUI-Projekt vorstellen.
Der Downloadlink befindet sich im Anhang.

Für Kritik, Fehlerfund und Kommentare bedanke ich mich ;-)

PS: Es ist noch nicht ganz bugfrei, glaube ich.


----------



## Steev (3. Apr 2010)

Hat zwar etwas gedauert, bis ich herausgefunden habe, wie es funktioniert  Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wie BlackJack funktioniert oder gespielt wird. Wobei wir beim Thema wären: Mir fehlt so eine Art Startmenü wo es dann auch eine Spielerklärung gibt...

Ansonsten sieht das Spiel schon mal gut aus. Auch wenn man halt etwas braucht, bis man begreift, dass man in das Textfeld seinen Betrag eingeben muss...


----------



## erazor_mx (3. Apr 2010)

Ja, ich dachte mir auch, dass ich noch eine Beschreibung zu dieser Textzeile schreiben sollte. Ist irgendwie was ganz anderes, wenn außenstehende Personen sowas begutachten. Für mich wars z.B. selbsterklärend, weil ich ja wusste wie ichs machen will :-D

Was denkst du über einen modalen Dialog zu beginn des Spieles mit einer kleinen Spielbeschreibung.
Oder vielleicht gleich ein Helpfile?


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Apr 2010)

Hehe, ging mir ähnlich, hab auch wie blöde auf den Button rumgeklickt 

(edit: mein Vorschlag zusätzlich wäre: Wenn im Textfeld noch kein Einsatz eingetragen wurde - also immer noch Bet drinnen steht- und dann auf den Button gedrückt wird, könnte ein Dialog/Meldung erscheinen)

(im Nachhinein denk ich mir aber auch, dass es eig. klar sein hätte müssen :bloed


----------



## Marco13 (3. Apr 2010)

"In einem perfekten GUI" (  ) kann man nur die Sachen anklicken, die man auch anklicken kann - man könnte die Buttons evtl. disablen. Ansonsten... wenn man nicht mehr genug Geld hat, erscheinen zwei Meldungen übereinandergemalt. Beim Rundenstart flackert es, aber das kann auch an meiner alten Kiste hier liegen.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Apr 2010)

Yo wirkt soweit ganz gut, flackert bei mir auch nicht btw.

-> Wenn man ohne gültigen betrag spielt Dialog ihren einsatz bitte. oder so.
-> Einfach ein points X/max hätte es echt einfacher gemacht wenn man keine ahnung von den spiel hat ^^


----------



## erazor_mx (3. Apr 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Beim Rundenstart flackert es, [...]



An was könntes es denn liegen, wenn eine solche Anwendung flackert? Wie schon erwähnt ist es meine erste GUI-Anwendung, weshalb ich noch nichts so richitg weiß, auf was genau ich achten muss :rtfm:


----------



## Marco13 (3. Apr 2010)

Wie angedeutet habe ich es jetzt nur auf einem ziemlich alten Rechner getestet, aber ... eigentlich sollte es trotzdem nicht flackern. Du hast wohl AWT verwendet? Wie hast du denn da das Zeichnen gemacht? Nur paint überschrieben? Kannst evtl. mal nach "Double Buffering AWT" oder so suchen, aber da das Programm ja nicht "kontinuierlich" neu zeichnet (und demnach auch nicht kontinuierlich flackert) ist das eigentlich nicht sooo schlimm - also, nicht wirklich "störend", aber sollte eigentlich nicht so sein...


----------



## erazor_mx (3. Apr 2010)

ja ich habe awt verwendet und die paint methode überschieben. in dieser paint sind dann ein paar if-anweisungen drin, welche bestimmen, was wann gezeichnet wird. und nachdem ein button gedrückt wurde und die spezifischen methoden zum spielverlauf ausgeführt worden sind, wird eine repaint() anweisung angegeben.

werd mich gleich mal über das thema erkundigen


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Apr 2010)

Tip, nimm swing das ist ber default schon doublebufferd, und viele sachen aknnst du fast 1zu1 portieren.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Apr 2010)

sieht ganz nett aus, aber: Ich starte das spiel, hab 2 10ner und suche iwie vzerweifelt die split-funktion ;-)^^ Bitte nachbauen

und generell: ich würde die bank solange karten ziehen lassen, bis sie deinen Wert überboten oder über die 21 rauskommt

nachtrag: Bei BlackJack (nennt es sich glaub wenn man Ass + 10er-Wert hat) bekommt man glaub seinen einsatz + seinen einsatz/2


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Apr 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> und generell: ich würde die bank solange karten ziehen lassen, bis sie deinen Wert überboten oder über die 21 rauskommt



hmm..gibts da nicht konkrete Regeln? (Dealer must stand on 17 usw.? )


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Apr 2010)

So eine Regel gibt es Oo? Ich frage mal Prof.Wikipedia

*Edit* ka finde nichts. aber mir fällt auf: double(n) fehlt auch^^


----------



## ice-breaker (9. Apr 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> hmm..gibts da nicht konkrete Regeln? (Dealer must stand on 17 usw.? )



Jup, die Regel existiert.
Wobei es da glaube ich noch 2 Variationen gab: Soft 17 und Hard 17
Der Unterschied bestand irgendwie darin wie das Ass gezählt wird.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Apr 2010)

ok, ich habe gerade mit der dritten karte 21 bekommen und der Dealer hatte 3 und ich habe gewonnen. Ich kenne BlackJack hauptsächlich aus online-portalen, aber hat der Dealer hat doch normal die chance das zu versuchen auszugleichen auch eine 21 zu bekommen, oder nicht?


----------



## erazor_mx (12. Apr 2010)

ja, an diesen regeln bin ich gerade noch. am doublen und am splitten.

hmm.. dann habe ich wohl eine regeln überlesen.. ich dachte, wenn der spieler die 21 hat, gewinnt er automatisch  Tut mir leid. Werd ich gleich mal nacharbeiten. Werde in den nächsten Tagen dann eine überholte Version hochladen.

Danke aber fürs feedback ;-)


----------

